
King of the Hill on Rosetta Code - soegaard
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2015/05/king-of-hill-on-rosetta-code.html
======
jtwebman
Well I guess they did a great job. I now know what the programming language
Racket is. I had never even heard of it till now.

------
moonshinefe
Great job, Bobby

